# Bow Modifications



## IN-HoytJunkie (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't have any idea on what the bow is, but you may be able to take it to a shop and see about getting custom strings made.
But if the arrow keeps coming off of the string and the string is to skinny then I would take some thread or dental floss and do a make shift serving to make the diameter of the string a bit wider.
Good luck with the bow and I hope your boy enjoys it!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

damutha said:


> Grandpa came through and suprised my 8 year old with a new bow. It is a Crossman Elkhorn. We tried shooting it last night, however the arrows kept falling off the string and the fact you cant put a peep sight on it due to the string being solid. My question is, has anyone ever changed the string out on these? I'm guessing that it is not an expensive bow, however i don't have $150 to get him something else, and grandpa is looking forward to shooting this one.


a pic of it would help


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

IN-HoytJunkie said:


> I don't have any idea on what the bow is, but you may be able to take it to a shop and see about getting custom strings made.
> But if the arrow keeps coming off of the string and the string is to skinny then I would take some thread or dental floss and do a make shift serving to make the diameter of the string a bit wider.
> Good luck with the bow and I hope your boy enjoys it!


x2. either bow to a pro shop and have them make a set of strings or havec them put on some serving/reserve the string. Is he shooting a relase or fingers? It could also have something to do with his release or arm bumping the arrow off the string when drawing back.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

maybe he needs the string served, either go to a shop or do what IN-Hoyt Junkie said. hope your little boy or girl has as much fun as we all do!!!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.crosman.com/archery/youth/ABY1721


----------

